# Suspension



## nicholas.carron. (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi could anybody give me some advice on what people would recommend suspension wise ? I've got a 2.0tdi passat saloon. Im not after coilovers as their to hard a ride ? I was thinking either Koni adjustable shockes with H&R springs or bilstein shocks with eibach springs (B12 kit). I've got 18in rotiform wheels 18x8.5s. Will these kits go straight on with any issues ? Other than a full alignment set up ect. Really wanna get some ordered but and unsure what to go for as I really don't want issues once fitted !

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

*Suspension:*

I wouldn't shy away from coilovers. There are brands that you can adjust the dampening and spring rate. If you go with lowering springs, id suggest going with some sort of cup kit that includes the shocks. Those tend to be solid kits! They all go in fairly easy if you're familiar with turning a wrench. Key things needed are patients and time! You don't want to rush a job as important as this lol. Also, id suggest getting all new strut top bushings and check out your other related bushings since you'll be in that area. 

Best of luck!!! :thumbup:


----------

